# الاعتقاد السليم عن السماء والجحيم حسب المفهوم الكتابي الأصيل



## aymonded (17 أكتوبر 2013)

سلام لكم يا أجمل إخوة أحباء، قد سبق وتم كتابة هذا الموضوع من فترة طويلة للغاية، ولكني أحببت أن أضعه مرة أخرى لكثرة الأسئلة فيه وعدم وصول كثيرين لمكانه، لأنه غالباً وضعته هنا رداً على سؤال:
*أولاً *لنا أن نعرف أنه حينما نسمع عن السماء أو الفردوس أو الجحيم في الكتاب المقدس أو في تعاليم الآباء والكنيسة عموماً، ينبغي أن لا يأتي في أذهاننا المعنى الحرفي والمادي للكلمات، لأن هذه الكلمات إنما هي صورة لتقريب المفاهيم لأذهاننا !!!
   فإيماننا الصحيح ليس هو إيمان العامة من الناس الذين حينما يسمعون كلمات الوحي المقدس عن السماء من فوق والأرض من تحت والهاوية تحت الأرض، يظنون أن أرواح الناس تصعد للسماء كمكان مادي نتصوره بخيالنا الخاص ونعتبره فوق السماء التي نراها أو فوق النجوم والكواكب الأخرى، وأيضاً اعتقاد العامة عن أن الأرواح والنفوس التي أخطأت وبعيدة عن الله وجدفت عليه أو عاشوا في الشر والفساد، تنزل إلى حفرة مظلمة عميقة تحت الأرض يتعذبوا ويحرقوا بالنار وتلتف حولهم الحشرات والثعابين ويُحبسوا فيها، لأنه لا يوجد شيء أسمه جحيم خلقه الله في سفر التكوين، بل وكلمة القبر التي تُعبَّر عن الجحيم أحياناً ما هي إلا تعبير عن النفي بعيداً عن الله وهذا هو الهاوية، والهاوية هي الجحيم، أي هو معنى تصويري لتقريب الصورة أو المعنى لأذهاننا، لأن القبر كقبر يُدفن فيه الناس فعلياً في الأرض ليس هو هاوية ولا جحيم ولا مكان عذاب حرفي، إنما المعنى في الكتاب المقدس حينما يتحدث هكذا ما هو إلا معنى تعبيري أو تصوري عن حالة الإنسان الخاطئ أو الشرير !!! ومستحيل أن يُأخذ المعنى الحرفي للكلام !!!


   وبالطبع ليس معنى كلامي أنه لا يوجد مكان ما بشكل ما سيكون مكان للأشرار، إنما أنا أقصد أنه لا نقدر أن نحدد الأمكنة أو نتصور شكلها في كمال حقيقتها !!!
   وحينما نقول أن السماء من فوق في التعبير المسيحي الصحيح، أي نقصد مكان السمو والرفعة، مكان الراحة والعزاء والسلام، لأن السماء التي نقصدها ليست من فوق ولا في أي بعد من أبعاد الزمن أو الحياة المادية المنظورة، بل كلمة ( فوق ) تعني ما يعلو على إدراك الحواس الجسدانية الإنسانية.

   عموماً كل تشبيهات الكتاب المقدس هي تشبيهات لكي تقرب الصورة للإنسان، لأن كل ما في الكتاب المقدس هو حقائق تعلو على كل حواس البشر وإدراكاتهم وإمكانياتهم العقلية من المستحيل أن تُكتب في كمال حقيقتها، بل يُكتب كتشبيهات وتصورات لتقريب الصورة للناس، والروح القدس يعلن في القلب برؤية داخلية الحقائق الإلهية ويقبلها الإنسان بسهولة وبساطة الإيمان ولا يقدر – بل من المستحيل – أن يُعبَّر عنها بشكل كلمات مادية في كمال حقيقتها المطلقة، بل يصورها بصور مادية لتقريب المعنى فقط ..
___________________

 

*الجحيم*: Hell – hades - ᾅδης 
لا ترد هذه الكلمة في الترجمة العربية للكتاب المقدس (ترجمة فانديك) إلا مرة واحدة في العهد الجديد في قول الرب لبطرس على إعلانه الصريح بأنه هو "المسيح ابن الله الحي"، أنه سيبني على صخرة هذا الإيمان كنيسته، [ وأبواب الجحيم πύλαι ᾅδου لن تقوى عليها ] (متى 16: 15 – 18). وأبواب الجحيم هنا المقصود بها كل قوات الشر مجتمعة معاً بكل قوتها وجبروتها، وهي تصور الجحيم كمدينة حصينة قوية ذات أبواب ضخمة مرعبة، وهي تُظهر أمام ذهننا صورة القوى الشيطانية وحصنها المنيع، وهذه المملكة أو مدينة الجحيم تقاوم الكنيسة التي أسسها المسيح الرب بكل قواتها الشريرة لتُسقطها من رتبتها، ولكنه - الرب بنفسه - يحفظها في سرّ الإيمان الحي، ولأنه هو صخرتها الحقيقية المؤسسة عليه لذلك فمهما ما كانت قوات الجحيم لن تقوى عليها أو تستطيع ان تمسها طالما كل من فيها متمسك بإيمانها الحي، كما هو مكتوب: [ لأن كل من وُلِدَ من الله يغلب العالم، وهذه هي الغلبة التي تغلب العالم إيماننا ] (1يو 5: 4).


وكلمة "*جحيم*" هي ترجمة للكلمة اليونانية ᾅδης، وتُنطق [ هادز – hades ] ويتكرر ذكرها في العهد الجديد باليونانية حوالي 11 مرة. وتُترجم في سائر هذه المواضع بكلمة "الهاوية". والكلمة عموماً تعني [ أرض غير مرئية – مملكة الظلام ] وكانت تُعتبر – كما سنرى في باقي الشرح – أن جميع أرواح الموتى، قبل إتمام الفداء، تنزل إليه دون الإشارة إلى خصائصهم الأخلاقية. 
وقد جاءت الترجمة الكاثوليكية في جميع مواضعها بكلمة "الجحيم"، ويُقابلها في العبرية كلمة [ شيئول שְׁאוֹל ] التي تُذكر حوالي 65 مرة في العهد القديم، وهي عادة تُربط بكلمات عبرية أخرى تدل على الموت والقبر والمكان المظلم الذي يسكنه الأموات ولا يُذكر فيه الله، وهو يعتبر مكان غامض مُظلم وخَربْ عبارة عن هوة عظيمة لا قرار لهُ، يُطرح فيه الموتى مقطوعين خارج فاعليات التاريخ في عزلة تامة عن الله مطروحين منه ومفصولين عنه، وتُترجم هذه الكلمة (شاؤول) ومشتقاتها في العربية إلى "*الهاوية*". وعادة لا تُشير الكلمة فقط للموت الجسدي والإنطراح في الموت في معزل عن الله، بل تُشير ايضاً لانتهاء العلاقة الحياتية للإنسان مع يهوه الرب الذي هو حياة النفس.
ونجد أن الكلمة تتخذ معاني مختلفة كثيره وتمتد، من مجرد مكان انتظار خلاص يهوه للأبرار الذين يدخلون الجحيم منتظرين الخلاص متوقعينه، ليمتد المعنى ليشمل أنه يضم الأشرار والصالحين، والبعض شرح المكان على أساس الاعتقاد أنه مكان لعقاب الأشرار، أما في مثل الغني ولعازر [ فرفع عينيه في الهاوية وهو في العذاب ورأى إبراهيم من بعيد ولعازر في حضنه ] (لو16: 23)، وفي الليتورجية القبطية وفي قداس القديس باسيليوس الكبير: [ نزل (المسيح الرب) إلى الجحيم من قِبَل الصليب ]، أي بواسطة الصليب بموته عليه، ليُخرج الرب منه كل الذين رقدوا على رجاء مجيء المسيا المُخلِّص، منذ آدم إلى يوم الصليب. وكان الجحيم في العهد القديم هو مكان انتظار نفوس الموتى، أما الآن فهو مكان انتظار نفوس الأشرار فقط، كما أن فردوس النعيم هو مكان انتظار نفوس الأبرار.​

*جهنم *– *جحيم *– *geenna*– *γέεννα*– *הנם *– *Hinnom*
يقول الأب صفرونيوس من آباء القرن السادس:
[ ولأنه لا يوجد نص واضح في الأسفار المقدسة يُصرح بأن الله خلق الجحيم، استطعنا أن نُدرك من تعليم الكنيسة الجامعة أن الرب نزل إلى الجحيم عندما صُلب لكي يبدد ما جَّمعه الإنسان لنفسه، ولكي يرد هؤلاء الذين كانوا أسرى لعنة الموت إلى الحياة ويُدخلهم إلى الفردوس .

وحتى عندما نسمع عن الفردوس، فإن الفردوس ليس مكاناً خلقه الله؛ لأنه لا يوجد في النظام الكوني في الأيام الستة الأولى، مكان اسمه الفردوس، ولا يجب أن يختلط هذا بما دونه سفر الخليقة الأولى عن " جنة عدن "؛ لأنها مكان خلق آدم الأول، أمَّا الفردوس فقد سمعنا به لأول مرة من فم الرب يسوع عندما بشَّر اللص اليمين، وقال له: " اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس " مؤكداً أن لعنة الموت سوف تباد بقوته، وانه سوف يحمل معه اللص، أي نفسه الإنسانية إلى راحة وعزاء وسلام في الكون؛ لأنه سيرد له الحياة، وسوف يكون في انتظاره عندما يموت؛ لأن الرب يسوع مات قبل اللص، ولأنه ( أي اللص اليمين ) مثل الملائكة والقوات السمائية سوف يجد نفسه مع ابن الله في تسبيح وتمجيد مع القوات السماوية، وهو ما يُسمى ( عند العامة ) " السماء "، أي السماء من فوق. وهي ليست من فوق ولا في أي بُعد من أبعاد الحياة المادية المنظورة، بل " فوق " تعني ما يعلو على إدراك الحواس الجسدانية؛ لأننا عندما نسمع الرب يقول: " المولود من فوق ... " ( يو 3: 3 )، فهو لا يقصد مكاناً يعلو على الأرض، بل كما ذكر نفس الإنجيل " من الله ".

ومع أننا نحتاج إلى أن نُذكَّر عامة الناس بهذه الحقائق، إلا أنه يجب أن نترك السُّذج حسب تصوراتهم حتى لا يفقدوا سلامهم المبني على تصورات عقلية ليس لها وجود في التعليم المستقيم. ولذلك يجب نقل هؤلاء تدريجياً من تصوُّر الأبعاد المنظورة إلى تصوُّر بلا أبعاد، وهذا يُمكن بواسطة التعليم الذي ينقل فكر الإنسان إلى ما هو فوق، أي ما يعلو على الحواس. 

أكرر ما سبق وذكرته، إننا لا نؤمن بأن الله خلق مكاناً لتعذيب البشر؛ لأنه لا يوجد نص واحد في كل الأسفار يدعونا إلى هذا الاعتقاد الذي لا يتفق مع صلاح الله، ولا مع ما يتصوَّره العامة من الناس عن عدل الله الذي خلق مكاناً لراحة المؤمنين، وسجناً لعذاب الأشرار؛ لأن هذا تصوُّر مادي مبني على ما تعرفه المدن والحضارة التي لا تضع في اعتبارها أن القصر والسجن لا يعبَّران بالمرة عن عدل الله، وأن القاضي والقانون والسجان لا ينطبق على السماء، إنما هو تصوُّر أرضي لا يخدم بشارة الإنجيل .

وحتى عندما نسمع في سفر الرؤيا عن بحيرة النار والكبريت ( رؤ 19: 20 )، وغيرها من صور مادية، فلأننا نعرف أن الشيطان ذو طبيعة روحانية مظلمة لا تؤثر فيها النار المادية، أي تلك التي تشتعل في الأشياء وتحرق ما هو منظور، فلذلك السبب – أي للقوات الشريرة طبيعة غير مادية – فرض علينا الإيمان بطبيعة الشيطان أن نقول إنها استعارة وتشبية يُقرَّب لنا حقيقة حالة القوات الشريرة والأشرار عندما يبتعدون عن الله.

وعندما تذكر الأناجيل " جهنم "، فإنها تؤكد لنا أن ذلك هو تصوُّر قلب الإنسان الفاسد بشهوات وغرور الخطية؛ لأنه بسبب التعدي، وبسبب الابتعاد عن الشركة، أظلَّم فيه الإدراك الروحي وصار يتصور الله كما يتصور القساة والعتاة من البشر، ولكن الله غير ذلك؛ لأن الإنسان الذي يُفسد حياته يضع نفسه بعيداً عن صلاح الله ولا يرى إلاَّ الظلمة والشرّ الذي فيه، أمَّا نحن الذين استنارت قلوبنا بنور الإنجيل ، فإننا " سنراه كما هو " ( 1يو 3: 2 ) . وعندما نراه، سوف نرى مجده، ونتغير إلى ذات صورة الابن المجيدة.

من هذا نعرف أن رؤية الأبرار بنور المحبة، ليست مثل رؤية الأشرار بظلمة الخطية. أمَّا كيف يبقى الأشرار مثل " النفاية " بعيداً عن السماء الجديدة والأرض الجديدة، فهذا ما لا نعرفه (على وجه الدقة)؛ لأنه لم يحدث بعد، ولأنه محفوظ لنا في يسوع المسيح ربنا .

لكننا يجب أن نُدرك أنه يوجد يوم للدينونة، وأن الأبرار لهم ميراث الملكوت، والأشرار لهم " الظلمة الخارجية " كما قال الرب. ولكن يجب أن نفهم هذه الأمور على قدر ما تؤكده الأسفار المقدسة، وليس حسب إدراكنا البشري فقط .

أمَّا ما هو ضروري لنا في هذه الأيام، فهو أن نحفظ الإيمان ونسلك حسب القداسة حاملين صليب ربنا يسوع المسيح، وأن نسأل الروح القدس لكي ينير بصائرنا ونكشف ما في قلوبنا للآباء الذين لهم خبرة وعرفوا أسرار الإنجيل ]​عن رسالة الأب صفرونيوس إلى تلميذه ثيؤدوروس ( تادرس )​
المئوية الثانية في التوبة – عن كتاب التوبة وعمل الروح القدس في القلب​
الجزء الثاني ، مترجم عن المخطوطة القبطية ؛ صفحة 29 – 31 فقرة 27 إلى 29​
 _______________________________​

المراجع:
1 – التفسير التطبيقي للكتاب المقدس
2 – معجم المصطلحات الكنسية – الجزء الأول (أ – ج) – الطبعة الأولى سبتمبر 2001
3 – معجم ألفاظ الكتاب المقدس – إعداد المستشار: نجيب وهبه
4 – معجم أسماء الأعلام في الكتاب المقدس – الطبعة الأولى ديسمبر 2006 – سعيد مرقص
5 – القاموس الموسوعي للعهد الجديد (يوناني عربي)  - الطبعة الأولى 2007 – فيرلين د. فيربروج
6 – القاموس الموسوعي للعهد القديم (عبري عربي) – المجلد 1 – الطبعة الأولى 2009
7 – التوبة وعمل الروح القدس في القلب – المئوية الثانية في التوبة للأب صفرونيوس – مترجم عن المخطوطة القبطية
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أكتوبر 2013)

كالعاده استاذ ايمن 
موضوع رائع . مفيد . وغني بالمعلومات الروحانية

انا وبقرأ اول جزء جه في بالي كذا سؤال
انما اما قريت الجزء التاني لقيت الاجابات

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
ويباركك​


----------



## aymonded (17 أكتوبر 2013)

إلهنا الحي يهبنا قوة التعليم الحي 
حتى ننتبه لمقاصده ونحيا له بصدق القلب آمين
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

الحقيقه الموضوع دا محير جدا استاذى 
لما حد سأل البابا شنوده عن الموضوع ده
قاله ما موتش قبل كده علشان اجاوبك 
لكن رد حضرتك كان مقنع 
وكل اللى نعرفه عن السما مكان الابرار 
مالم تراه عين ولا تسمع به اذن ولا يخطر على قلب بنى 
بشر ما اعده الله للذين يحبونه وكفايه الوعد ده علينا 
ميرسى استاذى للموضوع الجرئ 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 أكتوبر 2013)

لا اجد كلمات تعبر عن 
تقديرى لحضرتك انت دائما رائع
الرب يباركك


----------



## soul & life (17 أكتوبر 2013)

بصراحة موضوع شيق   كلنا دايما بنحب نسأل ونستفسر عن شكل الجحيم وهل وصفه كما نتخيله فى اذهننا او كما جاء كلمات تشبهه فى الكتاب المقدس
شكرا استاذ ايمن ربنا يباركك


----------



## soul & life (17 أكتوبر 2013)

بصراحة موضوع شيق   كلنا دايما بنحب نسأل ونستفسر عن شكل الجحيم وهل وصفه كما نتخيله فى اذهننا او كما جاء كلمات تشبهه فى الكتاب المقدس
شكرا استاذ ايمن ربنا يباركك


----------



## اليعازر (17 أكتوبر 2013)

كمتابع دائم لمواضيعك وابحاثك..

لا يسعني إلا أن اثني على مجهوداتك الطيبه

واسأل الرب ان يمنحنا فهماً لإدراك المقاصد..

على امل اللقاء في الملكوت..آمين.

.


----------



## aymonded (17 أكتوبر 2013)

إلهنا القدوس الحي يفتح أذهاننا لنفهم الكتب
وليعطينا فهماً في كل شيء لنحيا حسب مقاصده
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض كل حين
كونوا معاً معافين
​


----------



## بايبل333 (18 أكتوبر 2013)

> أكرر ما سبق وذكرته،  إننا لا نؤمن بأن الله خلق مكاناً لتعذيب البشر؛ لأنه لا يوجد نص واحد في  كل الأسفار يدعونا إلى هذا الاعتقاد الذي لا يتفق مع صلاح الله، ولا مع ما  يتصوَّره العامة من الناس عن عدل الله الذي خلق مكاناً لراحة المؤمنين،  وسجناً لعذاب الأشرار؛ لأن هذا تصوُّر مادي مبني على ما تعرفه المدن  والحضارة التي لا تضع في اعتبارها أن القصر والسجن لا يعبَّران بالمرة عن  عدل الله، وأن القاضي والقانون والسجان لا ينطبق على السماء، إنما هو  تصوُّر أرضي لا يخدم بشارة الإنجيل .



شكراً أستاذ ايمن على هذا الموضوع 
بس فى سؤال شاغلنى مفهوم الجحيم ماذا سيكون .......؟
يعنى الجحيم هيكون اى ..؟


----------



## aymonded (19 أكتوبر 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> شكراً أستاذ ايمن على هذا الموضوع
> بس فى سؤال شاغلنى مفهوم الجحيم ماذا سيكون .......؟
> يعنى الجحيم هيكون اى ..؟



سلام لشخصك الحلو، الجحيم يكون ازاي على وجه التحديد والدقة، لا يستطيع أحد أن يفتي في ما لم يراه قط، وهذه محفوظة ليوم استعلان ربنا يسوع، والجحيم والموت الأبدي بالمعنى الانفصالي عن الله محفوظ للشيطان وملائكته مع جميع الأشرار الذين تبعوه، ولم ولن يستطيع أحد ان يُعطي كلام لا يعرف عنه شيئاً قط، لكن اشغل قلبك بملكوت الله لأن الجحيم لم يُعد من الأصل للإنسان قط لأنه مكتوب: [ ثم يقول أيضا للذين عن اليسار اذهبوا عني يا ملاعين إلى النار الأبدية المُعدة لإبليس وملائكته ] (متى 25: 41)، ولتُلاحظ أنه لم يقل معده لكم، لكن بيوضح انهم اختاروا ما هو ليس مكانهم بتبعيتهم لمشورة العدو الذي أُعد له الهلاك الأبدي، لأنهم اصبحوا من حزبه وينتمون إليه، أما نحن فبني الملكوت والحياة الأبدية لأن سرور الله أن يعطينا الملكوت ولنا أن نتأمل فيه هو ونحيا ملتصقين به، لأننا لا نعرف سوى ملكوت الله الذي كُتب عنه: [ ولا يقولون هوذا ههنا أو هوذا هناك لأن ها ملكوت الله *داخلكم *] (لوقا 17: 21)، فليس لنا إلا أن نفتش عن ملكوت الله داخلنا ونتأصل فيه وننمو حسب ما نلنا من نعمة ونحيا في سرّ التوبة بالإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة... كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## بايبل333 (19 أكتوبر 2013)

شكراً أبى على الرسالة 
بس انا معنديش مشكلة ان يكون الجحيم نار وكبيريت بالمعنى الحرفى


----------



## aymonded (19 أكتوبر 2013)

أنا عارف يا جميل، أن الموضوع مش فارق مع كل الذين يهمهم ملكوت الله، لأن ما هو همهم في الجحيم وهو ليس لهم أساساً، بس أصل مش ممكن يكون الكلام حرفي بهذا المعنى، لأن الشيطان نفسه كائن روحي مش جسدي علشان تأثر فيه نار وكبريت بالشكل الحرفي ولا حتى الإنسان سيكون في حالة الجسد العادي المادي، لأن الله كثيراً ما يكلم الناس عن طريق فكرهم الحضاري والمادي لكي يقرب لهم الصورة فيفهموا، حتى حينما شبه الملكوت شبهه بأشياء مادية وعن طريق العادات المعروفة في ذلك الوقت لتقريب الصورة، لكن لا يصح أن نضع تفسير حرفي من جهة التعليم، لكي لا ينساق الناس وراء خرافات مصنعة فيحيدوا عن الطريق الإلهي، لذلك فأن التعليم الصحيح حسب إعلان الإنجيل بالروح يضبط التأمل ويقومِّ حياة الإنسان، لأن الناس فاكره أن الله شخصية سادية (حاشا طبعاً) لكن حينما يُفهم مقاصد الله في صورة التعليم الإلهي الفائق تنضبط حياة الناس ويعبداو الله في وعي المحبة التي له من نحونا، لذلك فالتعليم مهم للغاية لأنه يزيل المعوقات من أمام النفس لتنطلق نحو الله المحبة مُخلصها القدوس الكلي الصلاح... كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين​


----------



## أَمَة (20 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع في غاية الأهمية.
أتمنى من كل قلبي أن يقرأه الجميع اكثر من مرة وأن لا يتردد أحد بالسؤال عن ما صعب فهمه، وعن أي امر له علاقة بالأبدية ويظن أنه غير مذكور في المضوع.

واتمنى خصوصا أن يقرأه كل من دار ظهره لمحبة المسيح بسبب افكار خاطئة عن الأبدية ولديه مشكلة مع عدل الله.

الله خلق الإنسان بدافع محبة لا يمكن أن ندرك عمقها وابعادها، وأعطاه حرية الخيار بدافع هذه المحبة ذاتها، واعطاه العقل ليعرفه ويميز فيختار الحياة وليس الموت. 

لا محبة أعظم من ذلك!

تسلم يدك وتعيش وتكتب يا أيمن.


----------



## aymonded (20 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يخليكي يا أمي وصلي لأجلي كثيراً جداً
 النعمة لتكن معك ومع كل أسرتك يا رب آمين
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 ديسمبر 2013)

كيف يكون عذاب الجسد مع النفس بهذه الفكرة (فكرة الحب الالهي )

وهل معني ذلك ان الجحيم وجهنم شي واحد لا مكان لهم مجرد حاله ؟


----------



## aymonded (1 ديسمبر 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> كيف يكون عذاب الجسد مع النفس بهذه الفكرة (فكرة الحب الالهي )
> 
> وهل معني ذلك ان الجحيم وجهنم شي واحد لا مكان لهم مجرد حاله ؟



يا جميل كما قال القديس باسليوس الكبير، أن الجحيم والعذاب الله ليس السبب فيهم بل نحن لأن أصل الخطية وجذرها سببه إرادتنا واختيارنا الحر، لأن الجحيم لم يكن لأجل الإنسان بل لأجل الشيطان الذي تكبر وارتفع وصار معاند، وهكذا كل إنسان يتبع عدو الخير أو يسير في الشر ويختار الموت بإرادته فهو الذي يتحمل نتيجة اختياره، فما هو ذنب المحب أن كان المحبوب رفضه ولا يريده، بل في إصرار اختار العذاب والفراق، ومكتوب: [ أن كنت حكيماً فأنت حكيم لنفسك وان استهزات فأنت وحدك تتحمل ] (أمثال 9: 12)

يعني الأب أو الأم بيحبوا ابنهم جداً، ولكن ان كان الابن رفضهم وترك البيت بإصرار وعِناد، وذهب وبدد كل أمواله في عيش مسرف متطرف، فالأب والأم لازالوا في انتظار عودته، يرسلون إليه مراسيل كثيرة وأحياناً أصدقاء وأحياناً قرايب، والابن لازال يهرب ويرفض العودة، فان استمر هكذا سيضيع وسط الأشرار ويضيع كل حياته ومستقبله إلى أن يموت تماماً خسران حياته كلها ويُعطى كل ميراثه لأحيه الذي ظل في البيت محافظاً على عطية والديه...

وهكذا الإنسان الذي لا يُريد أن يعود لله أبيه، الله لا يتركه بل يظل يفتقده من حين لآخر، لكن هو يظل يعاند ولا يريد العودة، فهو وحده الذي يتحمل اختياره... والله المحبة ليس مسئول عن اخياراتنا التي نختارها وضياع مصيبنا ومكاننا في ملكوت محبته، مثل طالب يهمل دروسه وواجباته فمهما ما صنع فأنه يرسب، فماذا ينفعه حب استاذه أو حبه للمدرسة، ألم يكن عليه واجب لم يتممه، فكيف ينجح !!!!

ولو شخص مش عايز يحيا حسب وصية الله ولا يريد أن ينال منه شفاء حقيقي لنفسه، وليس له علاقة وطيده معه، كيف يحيا في المحبة الإلهية وهو عايش مستهتراً بها ولا يُبالي، فلماذا نركز على محبة الله وندين الله لأنها قال أن لم تتوبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون، ونتكلم هل العقاب بهذا الشكل يتناسب مع محبة الله أم لا، ونحاول ان نتكلم انه لا توجد عقوبة .. الخ
لكن السؤال الصحيح الآن: أين محبتنا نحن من نحوه، ماذا قدمنا كدليل على حبنا إياه!!!
فهل يظل الإنسان يُدين الله المحب لأنه ينظر كيف يعاقب مع أننا احنا المسئولين عن موتنا وليس هو، فنحن دائماً - كإنسان - لا نعترف بعدم محبتنا ونلوم الله، لكن سيضيع الوقت، والعمر سيسرقنا وسنضيع وقتنا وعمرنا كله في ملامة الله وتبرير أنفسنا حتى أننا نهلك ثم مثلما فعل آدم حينما قول: [ المرأة التي أعطيتني هي التي أعطني فأكلت ] سنفعل نحن أيضاً، فآدم اتهم الله بأن ما أعطاه له سبب سقوطه فكانت التهمه الله في النهاية، وحواء قالت الحيه، وهكذا في كل زمان نبرر أنفسنا ونتهم الله في النهاية، ولا نرى حبه في بذل ذاته لأجلنا ونركز على أشياء بعيدة عن خلاصنا، وذلك يا اما لكي نبرهن انه محبة وليس عنده أي عقوبة لكي ما نرد على شبهه، أو أننا نتهمه أنه هو سبب موتنا وخطيتنا، أو لكي نقنع الناس بمحبة الله ونقدم لهم فكر وفلسفة، لكننا نحن وهم نظل مبتعدين عن الله الحي بالشركة في المحبة,,,,
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*استحملني شوية يا استاذي  في الاسئله*


*اقصد معني الجحيم هنا هو الحرمان من الحب الالهي 
*​
*لو الجحيم يعني الحرمان من الحب او عدم القدرة علي استقبال الحب 
كيف سوف يكون عذاب الجسد مع الروح في جهنم في تالك الحاله ؟*





> لا ترد هذه  الكلمة في الترجمة العربية للكتاب المقدس (ترجمة فانديك) إلا مرة واحدة في  العهد الجديد في قول الرب لبطرس على إعلانه الصريح بأنه هو "المسيح ابن  الله الحي"، أنه سيبني على صخرة هذا الإيمان كنيسته، [ وأبواب الجحيم πύλαι  ᾅδου لن تقوى عليها ] (متى 16: 15 – 18).


اعتقد ذكرت مرتين لانها ذكرت في 

*[FONT=&quot]قصه الغني ولعازر **[FONT=&quot]إنجيل لوقا 16[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: [/FONT][FONT=&quot] 23[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ( [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فَرَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ فِي[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]* الجَحِيمِ **وَهُوَ فِي الْعَذَابِ، وَرَأَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ وَلِعَازَرَ فِي حِضْنِهِ)*
[/FONT] 




> وكلمة "*جحيم*" هي ترجمة للكلمة اليونانية ᾅδης،  وتُنطق [ هادز – hades ] ويتكرر ذكرها في العهد الجديد باليونانية 11 مرة.  وتُترجم في سائر هذه المواضع بكلمة "الهاوية".



*اعتقد انها ذكرت 17 **مرة كلمه الهاوية + 2 كلمه الجحيم = 19 مرة ذكرها في العهد الجديد *






> وقد جاءت الترجمة الكاثوليكية في جميع مواضعها بكلمة "الجحيم"، ويُقابلها في العبرية كلمة [ شيئول שְׁאוֹל ]  التي تُذكر 65 مرة في العهد القديم،



*ليس متاكد ولكني اعتقد انها ذكرت 22 مرة **كلمه الجحيم + 64 مرة كلمه الهاوية = 88 مرة *





> مكتوب: [ ثم يقول أيضا للذين عن اليسار اذهبوا عني يا ملاعين إلى النار الأبدية المُعدة لإبليس وملائكته ] (متى 25: 41)، ولتُلاحظ أنه لم يقل معده لكم


*
كلمه معده تعود علي مين الرب ولا الشيطان ؟*





> وبالطبع ليس معنى  كلامي أنه لا يوجد مكان ما بشكل ما سيكون مكان للأشرار، إنما أنا أقصد أنه  لا نقدر أن نحدد الأمكنة أو نتصور شكلها في كمال حقيقتها !!!


*سمعت ان الاباء تعتقد ان الفردوس هي حاله وليس مكان ؟*

هل الله يعاقب الشيطان او البشر 
قَالَ لَهُمْ: «يَا أَوْلاَدَ الأَفَاعِي، مَنْ أَرَاكُمْ أَنْ تَهْرُبُوا مِنَ الْغَضَبِ الْآتِي؟

الَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِالابْنِ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ، وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ بِالابْنِ لَنْ يَرَى حَيَاةً بَلْ يَمْكُثُ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبُ اللهِ».[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (5 ديسمبر 2013)

سلام لشخصك العزيز، أولاً يا جميل انا باتكلم عن الألفاظ في أصولها في موضوعها الرئيسي وذكرت عدد المرات التي ذكرت من هذه الناحية وليس على وجه تفصيلي دقيق في موضوعات فرعية، وربما خطأي إنني لم أوضح هذا بدقة في شرح الموضوع، لأن الموضوع أطول مما قد كتبت ولكني أردت أن أنجز باختصار شديد بدون تطويل ممل ودخول ي تفاسير كثيرة، وذلك بغرض أن يكون الموضوع مركز، ولو ان مش مشكلة عدد المرات التي أتت بها، ممكن نعدلها مع أنها لا تفرق كتير في الموضوع كله...

وعموماً لا تنسى أن الرب نفسه قال انا ذاهب لأُعد لكم مكان... فحالة الفردوس والجحيم واحنا هنا على الأرض هي حالة احنا بنعيشها عملياً لأننا ندخل فيها وهذا هو قصد الآباء، لأن في هذا العالم الكل يحيا معاً [ زوان مع حنطة ]، ولكن عند الانتقال مش بتبقى مجرد حالة ده بيبقى مكان، بدليل قول لعازر للغني أن هناك هوه سحيقه تفصل بينهما، وهذا يدل على أن هذا في مكان وهذا في آخر، لكننا لا نستطيع ان نحدد على وجه الدقة كيف هو الجحيم ومكانه ولا الفردوس ولا الملكوت النهائي عند مجيئ الرب، لأنها محفوظة ليوم استعلان مجده العام في مجيئة الثاني وانتهاء الدهور، أحنا فقط علينا أن نفهم قصد الرب من الكلام وندخل في سرّ الخلاص وفرح الحياة الجديدة فيه، لأن البحث على وجه الدقة كيف يكون الجحيم وبأية طريقة هو، فهذا مضيعة للوقت لأنه ينبغي أن ننشغل بملكوت الله وليس بالجحيم وشكله ونوعيته وحرفية الكلام نفسه، وهذا لا يجعلنا نقدر أن نقول أن الأرواح عند انتقالها تبقى في حالة كأنها ماشيه في فراغ وكلها مع بعضها وكل واحد في حاله، ثم أين يكون كل واحد في هذه الحالة، هل روح سابحه في فضاء والا فين !!!

وبعدين كلمة المُعَدة لأبليس وملائكته !!! يعني ايه تقصد عايده على مين !!! مش فاهم قصدك يا جميل، هو طبعاً الله أعد مكان للشياطين وكل من يتبعها في ظلمتها، وهذا لا يجعلنا نشرح ما هو هذا الإعداد وأين مكانه ولا شكله التفصيلي، لأنها محفوظة ليوم إعلان مجد ربنا يسوع عند مجيئه ولن يتعرف على هذا المكان غير الشيطان وكل من يتبعه...

أما بالنسبة لغضب الله، هو معلن من السماء على جميع فجور الناس وإثمهم الذين يحجزون الحق بالإثم، لأن الإنسان في حالة الخطية يشعر بغضب الله لأن هناك خصومة بينه وبين الله، فالله بعدل يقضي في الظالمين، وهذا لا ينفي محبته قط، فلا يوجد هناك فصل بين محبة الله وعدله، ثم الإنسان هو من يختار يا أما يسير في المحبة أو يتجه نحو الغضب، طبعاً الله ليس له جهاز عصبي لكي ينتقم من أحد، لكن الانتقام أي النقمة والقضاء بتظهر في قلب الخاطي بسبب شره، فالله لن يأتي بكل شخص شخص ويقعد يحاسب فيه، لكنها إعلان عام في قلب كل واحد يشعر بغضب الله ويهرب من وجهه، مثل آدم أول لما سمع صوت الله استخبى من وجهه، وهكذا كل من يفعل الشر يهرب من النور لأنه يحيا في الظلمة، فالنور يشرق لكن الإنسان يتوارى ويرفض النور ويعيش في الظلمة لأنه مكتوب عن الدينونة:
[ وهذه هي الدينونة أن النور قد جاء إلى العالم وأحب الناس الظلمة أكثر من النور لأن أعمالهم كانت شريرة ] (يوحنا 3: 19)

النعمة تكون معك وفرح ملكوت الله يسكن قلبك آمين​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 أبريل 2014)

aymonded قال:


> يقول الأب صفرونيوس من آباء القرن السادس:
> 
> عن رسالة الأب صفرونيوس إلى تلميذه ثيؤدوروس ( تادرس )
> 
> ...



*سمعت ان هذا **الأب صفرونيوس  غير مذكور في تاريخ الاباء وليس له اصل تاريخي *
*ما صحه هذا الكلام بعيد عن صحة كتاباته ؟*​


----------



## aymonded (2 أبريل 2014)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *سمعت ان هذا **الأب صفرونيوس  غير مذكور في تاريخ الاباء وليس له اصل تاريخي *
> *ما صحه هذا الكلام بعيد عن صحة كتاباته ؟*​



ازاي يا جميل غير مذكور في تاريخ الآباء !!!! وازاي ليس له اصل تاريخي !!! 
كلام غريب وعجيب غير منطقي، أكيد الكلام لم يذكر بهذه الطريقة !! هو فقط غير محدد زمانه على وجه التحديد لكن بالطبع له أصل تاريخي فيما بين القرن السادس إلى آخر السابع، لأن فيه حاجات تخص الرد على أشياء كثيرة ظهرت في هذه الفترة، لكن من المستحيل أن يكون شخصية وهمية وهذا له دلائل كثيرة ظاهرة في كتاباته القبطية...
​


----------

